# Dakota Bowl?????



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Geeze guys: I can't believe this isn't being discussed here. There is going to be some good football games this Friday. IMHO more important than any Vikqueens game.

Who's winning it all?

9am: Napoleon versus Turtle Lake Mercer

20 minutes after game 1: Velva versus Linton/HMB

20 minutes after game 2: Dickinson Trinity versus Watford City

6:30 p.m.: Fargo South verus Minot

I will go with Napoleon, Velva, WC, and South.

Personally I think it would be fun to see some of the winners of each class play against each other. Granted I don't think anyone will stop South. They are quite the powerhouse this year.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Napoleon,Velva,Trinity,South

Powerhouse?????........Velva going for 6th state championship in the past 9 years,4th in a row!!!!


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

TL-M(Go TROJANS), Velva, Watford City, and South


----------



## hornhunter (Mar 26, 2005)

TL-M, Velva, Watford City, Minot

Cinderalla season for Turtle Lake last time they play as the Trojans. I think they have knocked off the #1 and #3 teams in the state during their playoff run.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

hornhunter: I am hearing rumors TLM will combine with Underwood next fall. Will it be for all sports? I know they currently combine for track, but not sure about other sports.

This will be interesting. Both schools have always graduated some extremely good athletes over the years. Combining those could either blow up or you could see these two schools at some big events in the future.


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

The TL-MU co-op will only be for football, track and baseball. The boys have been playing some great football this year. Let's hope they bring home a title being this is the last Trojan football team.


----------

